# Rear Queen Slide - Corrugated Black Plastic Underneath



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I actually haven't been on here much since we bought our OB in March, it's good to be back. Question for everyone. My wife noticed today when she went to storage to load our OB for a weekend getaway that there was something hanging down under the rear queen slide while it was in. I went to look at it when I got home. It appears that the black corrugated vapor barrier has fallen off. It looks like the glue gave way and then the plastic tore from the screw that run down the underneath side of the slide.

My question is has this happened to anyone, and did you fix it yourself or take the trailer back to the dealer? I could take it to the dealer but that's over 2 hours away and we are planning a week long trip in another week so I'm afraid I wouldn't get it back in time.

I wonder if I can just fix it myself. I could use some locktite or try to staple through the plastic to the plywood. I also thought about improving the design by running strips of wood on the top side of the plywood and then screwing up from the bottom through the plastic into the strips.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I looked at four new Outbacks at a dealer yesterday and all of them had the black covering coming loose on the slide. My 05 26rs had bubbles where the glue was coming loose. Seems to get worse with heat.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Often you can just push it back up and it will stick back in place. It does get worse when hot but mine stopped bubbling after the first summer. If it is torn then get the dealer to replace it if the trailer is still under warranty.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Often you can just push it back up and it will stick back in place. It does get worse when hot but mine stopped bubbling after the first summer. If it is torn then get the dealer to replace it if the trailer is still under warranty.


Thanks CamperAndy,

Mine actually came completely out on one side. I don't think they cut that plastic piece to the right size. I pushed it back up and under the trim on the side and then I drilled a few more holes and put screws in to try to hold it in place. It still bubbles but at least it's back where it belongs and I can open and close the slide.









I know it can't be cut right because it puts so much pressure on one side of the box that the metal trim is tweaked out and isn't flush with the side of the queen side box.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

I found bubbles in mine on the PDI and the dealer ordered a new sheet of plastic to replace it. Several months later, at the end of camping season, I took it in. When I got the trailer back I just parked it for the winter. In the spring I found the new replaced sheet laying on the floor inside under the slide. I took it back and they put on another new one. It is now pulling loose as well. I should have left the factory one on. I also wish that there was any alternative dealer I could take my trailer to near here.







My local dealer's service department is so pathetic that I have to decide if I am willing to live with a problem, fix it myself, or risk having the dealer work on it and make everything worse.







This slide undercovering is not the only problem that they have made worse.

Mike


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the same problem. Not only the glue let go. But the plastic actually cracked from the front to the back of the slide. The plastic has seem to expanded or the plywood shrunk. Not sure how to fix it.
I was thinking of removing the plastic and just putting plastic where the bottom wheels of the slide out ride.
Mine is past warranty.
Gary


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Use contact cement to stick it back on, get a short nap roller and roll a thin even coat will probably never come off again, the hard part will be holding it in place until it dries completely, Read the instructions on the can.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mmonti said:


> Use contact cement to stick it back on, get a short nap roller and roll a thin even coat will probably never come off again, the hard part will be holding it in place until it dries completely, Read the instructions on the can.


To hold it in place use a sheet of ply wood with a couple of strong backs on it and a couple of brace legs. You can use scarp wood for all of this as it is only to hold the sheet in place until the glue dries.


----------

